

My Quick Hack: Readable YouTube URLs - swolchok
http://scott.wolchok.org/lturl.html

======
avibryant
I get the following: "OperationalError at /paul-graham". Which has to be a
bug; pg doesn't have operational errors.

~~~
rgrieselhuber
There is a Chuck Norris joke in there somewhere.

------
ihumanable
I think what would be infinitely more useful is some kind of jQuery plugin
that would create a tooltip with the clip title in it for every youtube link.
I put <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PJYxCSXjhLI> on a webpage and the
tooltip displays "Rejected Cartoons by: Don Hertzfeldt" You could make it into
a firefox extension or jetpack extension.

~~~
swolchok
That doesn't work in other applications, like desktop instant messengers.

------
jeff18
Cool, but this is like 4 lines of pseudo-code. Do you really need to post it
on Hacker News?

------
forgotmypasswd
will the video change if the search results change?

~~~
swolchok
IMO it should, but right now I use a SQLite database as a permanent cache, so
the video will never change. As soon as I get the urge to slack off some more,
I'll just plug in Django's memcached support and set the expiration to a day
or two.

~~~
fnid
I'm kind of shocked that you are using SQLite to power this site. I suppose
it'd be easy to move to something better, but still...

~~~
swolchok
Are you shocked that it works or shocked that I would be so stupid as to use
SQLite? I expect extremely low load and that I'll have plenty of time to move
to memcached and no database...

EDIT: it's on memcached now.

